

Httpd vs. Nginx vs. HAProxy - wspeirs
http://blog.metrink.com/httpd-vs-nginx-vs-haproxy/

======
mobiplayer
Interesting topic, but the article doesn't go further than doing a features
comparison :-( I'm used to commercial solutions and I would love to see more
tests using HAProxy and Nginx.

~~~
wspeirs
Yea, tests are always so bias though. Someone will argue about the machine you
used, the setup , etc. Having a nice -- even small -- matrix of features to
compare is nice.

What commercial tools do you use?

~~~
mobiplayer
Mostly F5 LTM and Brocade ADX (and some other cough _cisco_ cough remains).

------
nextw33k
This is poorly researched:

1, Windows is supported and has been for some time by the looks of it:
[http://nginx.org/en/download.html](http://nginx.org/en/download.html)

2, SPDY support is via a module which is kind of how the software is designed,
all features are modules. The question of Plugins really is if the software
supports extensibility which it does.

3, The entry for if the Admin Console exists for Nginx is empty. It should
either be Yes or No. It appears the author didn't bother researching.

